# Are riding pants worth it?



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

It's getting cold. I've always just worn whatever in the past. 

Should I look at getting riding pants that let me put my knee pads underneath? Or is it a comparative gimmick, just use my regular pants and just tie the strap around my ankle to keep out of the chainring.

Don't need rain protection, I just get cold.

Thoughts? cycling pants worth it?


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Bought some PEARL iZUMi AmFib pants and I love them. Wear them with shorts when it's only moderately cold and with tights when it's really fuggin' cold. I have issues with toes going numb in the cold but these plus the little booties and I'm set.

The AmFibs are also water resistant which is for here. Not so great that I want to ride in the rain, but in the Willamette Valley, sometimes unplanned rain rides happen. Plus it's good for muddy/ sloppy conditions and wet grass/ brush off the side of the train. 

All that said... full retain is an eye opener. I found mine on sale and wish I'd bought 2 pair.


----------



## bdreynolds7 (Dec 13, 2019)

I have Dharco Gravity pants and they are nice on cold days! My legs stay a pretty moderate temperature all year round though regardless of if I'm wearing pants or not. Just the really cold days where wind chill is a factor, pants help a lot for me. You may have to experiment for your specific situation since some pants breathe like shorts and others make you sweat like sweat pants. PinkBike just posted a long review of riding pants last week so time to start doing some research on the different types


----------



## david.p (Apr 11, 2011)

I picked up a pair Zoic Reign knickers on sale a few years ago and they have become a big part of my seasonal riding gear. They see use around 50F and lower by adding leg warmers or layering them over tights/base layer. I even use them for road riding.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

I usually get too hot mid ride, especially when doing lots of climbing, even down to the 30s. So riding pants with zip off bottoms are key for me. I’ve been using the same pair of fox pants for over 10 years since they don’t see as much use as my regular shorts. Definitely a very worthwhile investment. Also +1 on amfibs if you want a tighter fit and don’t need the zip off feature.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Climbing pants are pretty nice for riding, and a quarter the price. They often have a drawstring around the ankle, are rip stop materials, yet are stretchy and fit knee pads. I like the outdoor research ferossi, but I’m sure there are many alternatives.


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

Riding gear in general is worth it.


----------



## Woko_O (May 19, 2020)

Sorry to mix to your thread but I would also like to ask about pants. I would like to buy Leatt DBX 4.0 or some Endura MT500 pants, just for riding in parks even in summer days (temperatures around 30°C). Are they breathable even in these days? I just don't like shorts too much. I am used to have something beneath anyway


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I bought a pair of Race Face Ruxton pants this winter and wasn't sure how I'd like them. Turns out I am wearing them every ride. I'd buy another pair if they weren't sold out so I didn't have to do laundry so often. I'm in Coastal BC so damp and cold conditions. I use fenders front and rear which helps a lot, but there is still some wheel spray and then mist/rain. The pants help enough to be a lot nicer to wear over my usual shorts. The also keep my knee pads clean so that's one less thing to wash often. No real downsides other than cost, but I can see them lasting several years.









NSMB.com - Race Face Ruxton Shorts and Pants


A look at Race Face Ruxton shorts and pants - Trevor likes them both but wants to wear the pants every ride...




nsmb.com


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Even though I live in a cold place (Northern Nevada), I rarely wear pants because they are just too hot. I do wear Endura waterproof knickers which breathe well, but when it's at or below freezing I find my lower legs get cold; I've been wearing longer socks which don't really work well with pads.

I have ridden Endura shorts and wet weather knickers for years, they are durable and good quality. I just ordered a set of Endura SingleTrack-Trouser-II, the new pants are upgraded with stretch fabric and longer thigh vents. I ordered a Large and an X Large. Hopefully they breath well enough to be usable. I wanted to get the green color, but they are sold out.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

half_man_half_scab said:


> Climbing pants are pretty nice for riding, and a quarter the price. They often have a drawstring around the ankle, are rip stop materials, yet are stretchy and fit knee pads. I like the outdoor research ferossi, but I'm sure there are many alternatives.


I've been using some Marmot stretch hiking pants, which have worked fine, but I've already blown the crotch on one pair and they're not exactly "crash proof" and they don't have space for knee pads..

Bike specific pants usually have a crotch panel designed for riding and they are more tear resistant in crashes. If you ride enough and wear pants when riding, it makes sense to have dedicated riding pants.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

I recently started riding with the Bontrager OMW pants. I wear some thermal layer underneath. Those pants are great, keep the wind out but still are comfortable (flexible etc.). Last year i just rode regular fleece-lined pants, which was less comfortable.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I wasn't sure how warm the RF pants would be since riding in BC/PNWet is only cool most of the winter. So far they've been great Nov - Jan. I expect to use them in Feb and switch back to shorts in Mar. The ones I got are black with minimal logos so I can wear them for cruising around town or other activities that are lower intensity during the warmer months of the year to maximize their usage. 👼

Of course there are a wide variety of MTB pant designs. Some are warmer and some are really well ventilated.

My GF just bought a pair of riding pants. I guess she was jealous of me.


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

HerrKaLeu said:


> I recently started riding with the Bontrager OMW pants. I wear some thermal layer underneath. Those pants are great, keep the wind out but still are comfortable (flexible etc.). Last year i just rode regular fleece-lined pants, which was less comfortable.


 Depending on what "cold" means this is my recommendation as well. I have a pair of these and they are awesome. I can fit my knee pads under them (adjustment is a bit of a pain, just gotta drop trow...), they have vents, are cut perfectly, and are not hot when it is just below freezing. Normally from 25F and up I would just wear shorts and knee pads with longish wool socks. I gave the pants a try with no layers, just my chamois, and I surprisingly did not get hot even when a bit above freezing. In the teens a base layer is all they need. If "cold" is above freezing into the 50s I think regular riding pants may be better. For proper winter, the OWM pants are pretty awesome.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

HerrKaLeu said:


> I recently started riding with the Bontrager OMW pants. I wear some thermal layer underneath. Those pants are great, keep the wind out but still are comfortable (flexible etc.). Last year i just rode regular fleece-lined pants, which was less comfortable.


I just bought a pair at lunch today matter of fact after seeing them on clearance at the LBS. I've been looking for cold weather pants for a while. I normally wear winter weight bibs with a chamois in them, but they aren't warm enough. I figure I can wear bib shorts or bib tights underneath these if it gets really cold, or just a pad if it's warmer. They fit nice, I'm long-legged, but the length seems okay. We are getting 4-8" of fresh snow so I can't wait t try them out after work tomorrow.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

HerrKaLeu said:


> I recently started riding with the Bontrager OMW pants. I wear some thermal layer underneath. Those pants are great, keep the wind out but still are comfortable (flexible etc.). Last year i just rode regular fleece-lined pants, which was less comfortable.


I have a pair of the Bontrager OMW pants that I bought from REI at Xmas, tried to wear them on a thirty degree day and was baking before I even got on my bike, so they're going back to REI.

For really cold weather, say zero to twenty Fahrenheit, a winter specific pant is ideal, but get closer to freeezing and I can't wear much without excessive sweating. Sweating out your clothes in cold weather is no-no.

Mostly I'm looking for something I can wear that keeps the wind off and protects my legs, usable on a warmer enduro ride for protect, but still enough to keep off the chill.


----------



## trel (Aug 7, 2018)

It's always pretty warm here in Western Australia so I only wear long pants on cooler night rides and some rainy winter days. They're worth the money for sure.
I'm about 33" waist shorts, always in between sizes. Nukeproof Medium 34"-36" / Dharco Large 34"

Nukeproof Blackline Trail Pants - These are light, stretch well and breathable. Key ring in the left pocket is handy. Kinda water resistant ish. Zip pockets holding up ok.
Dharco Gravity Pants - Bit heavier and warmer, more water reistant. No key ring, that would put them at the top.
Both have external velcro waist tabs. Decent zip pockets. Serious kneepads fit underneath but it is difficult / impossible to pull up the legs enough to remove/adjust the pads quickly.

While i'm on the subject,
Nuke Proof Blackline Shorts - These were the best mtb shorts i've ever had, til the pocket zips flogged out and they started selling grey shorts listed as black. Still super comfortable, great fit.
Dharco Gravity Shorts - Same good fit as the pants, durable and comfortable.
Nukeproof Blackline WaterProof Shorts - Wear these with or without long pants on full on rain rides. Get hot quickly with the gaiters pulled tight but do a good job keeping the mud out.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

Just to clarify the OMW pant use, I consider winter when there is snow, meaning below freezing. So far our winter didn't get colder than -10C. And with just a long thermal layer they are perfect. If it gets colder, I will see, but may add a pair of what you would call jogging pants, that are a bit thicker than my thermal layer. So I'm sure for MY needs, they will be warm enough down to -20C. Their function is more a wind breaker that stays dry when snowing than insulator. 

If above 40F, I just wear my jogging pants, above 55F I wear shorts. 

I got them for $150 from Trek superstore on sale. i got the gray ones, which seem to be an old model since the current color is Model-T black.

Not sweating, not freezing, just perfect.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I have a pair of Chinese import pants a friend ordered online and found were too small for him. They have a windproof and water resistant front and seat, but the back of the legs is lighter Lycra type material that breathes pretty well. They are comfortable in temps up to about 40 degrees, and can be layered with leg warmers or thermal tights as the temperatures drop. I've worn them down as far at -10F. If I could find another pair with the same features I'd probably pick them up.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

MTB Pants are pretty popular at the moment it seems. I was thinking about grabbing a second pair so I have some re-stock alerts setup. I keep getting emails after dinner saying pant X is back in stock and figure I'll take a look in the morning and order them. Of course they are sold out in the morning. I guess I'll have to be more on the ball and fire up my computer at night [I do most of my surfing/shopping in the morning] to order a pair next time.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I've been wearing Sugoi fleece insulated tights with a pair of baggie bike shorts over for years, but with all the bike specific riding pants coming out lately, I'd been looking at these.

But: 
1) They're super expensive 
2) perpetually sold out in my size.

So I got looking on Amazon and ordered a pair of these. Super warm and comfy for temps below 15-20F. Not sure how they'll hold up, but so far no problems.... and I could replace them three or four times for what some of the name brand MTB specific pants cost.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhextall (Sep 13, 2015)

I have used the Baleaf pants from Amazon for several years. I live in Iowa and bike almost everyday, they are warm, cheap, and durable.

Only complaint is the sizing is jacked, I am 6'3 170 pounds and use XXL, I wish the length was a little longer,


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I’ve gotten a lot of use from my Dakine Thrillium pants, and like them. 

Pinkbike had a pants rundown last week.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I got some Endura pants on the way


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

Whiterabbitt said:


> It's getting cold. I've always just worn whatever in the past.
> 
> Should I look at getting riding pants that let me put my knee pads underneath? Or is it a comparative gimmick, just use my regular pants and just tie the strap around my ankle to keep out of the chainring.
> 
> ...


Man IDK. I bought fox pants last year and I think I have used them twice. If it isn't in the 20's I get way to hot wearing pants. Some guys I ride with will wear pants with long johns underneath while I wear shorts.


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

this is my first real season riding mtb and this winter I started wearing my mototrials pants, built in knee and shin protection I don't think I'll stop wearing them when it warms up


----------



## mblittle (May 25, 2010)

I bought the Specialized Demo Pro pant a few months ago from Jenson and love them. I wear them all the time even off the bike. If temps are in the low 40's or under I'm wearing pants. Pants also keep cold mud/water off the part of my leg that shows in between my socks and knee pads. For XC style riding or gravel I'm wearing tight thermal pants but for general trail riding, trail building, and goofing around I'm wearing the Demo Pro pants. If they were not so expensive I would buy a second pair.


----------



## biker boy76 (Jan 8, 2021)

You probably should wear Mtb pants with wearing your knee guards underneath. I wear dirt bike pants and I wear my knee guards under my pants but it's your choice. Have fun mountain biking, Stay safe.


----------



## Grog111 (Jan 6, 2020)

I got some club ride fat jacks and have been happy. Not even just for the cold, I rode the Black Canyon Trail recently and was the only one with pants. Also the only one without bloody scratches on my legs from thorns/cactus needles in the end. So, the thicker material over tights was worth it in that situation


----------



## biker boy76 (Jan 8, 2021)

be careful of cactus needles I bet those hurt getting poked by ouch. By the way, Grog111 Have fun Mountain biking and watch out for cactus needles, stay safe.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

ronhextall said:


> Only complaint is the sizing is jacked, I am 6'3 170 pounds and use XXL, I wish the length was a little longer,


Yeah, there seems to be three or four different amazon sellers/brands that sell pants from China that are nearly identical. I noticed that some of them had really crazy sizing charts. Some of them recommending XL or XXL for my 32" waist?!?

The comments said these ran true to normal sizes so I ordered the medium and it fits perfect.


----------



## SkyAboveDirtBelow (Apr 14, 2019)

KRob said:


>


LOL. An Amazon seller with a "brand" named TSLA! Looks like they missed the chance to name the pants the Model 3.


----------



## Mick-e (Apr 23, 2017)

vikb said:


> MTB Pants are pretty popular at the moment it seems. I was thinking about grabbing a second pair so I have some re-stock alerts setup. I keep getting emails after dinner saying pant X is back in stock and figure I'll take a look in the morning and order them. Of course they are sold out in the morning. I guess I'll have to be more on the ball and fire up my computer at night [I do most of my surfing/shopping in the morning] to order a pair next time.


This like most components right now is the problem.
Even this very website has posted some reviews about pants, and Pinkbike had a long comparison.
But nothing is available unless you are a Mini-Me, or Andre the Giant.
Why does anyone bother advertising, or reviewing when you can't get any product.

And if anyone would like to prove me wrong with "oh so, and brah has like sooooo much stock"
Please share links.


----------



## ronhextall (Sep 13, 2015)

KRob said:


> Yeah, there seems to be three or four different amazon sellers/brands that sell pants from China that are nearly identical. I noticed that some of them had really crazy sizing charts. Some of them recommending XL or XXL for my 32" waist?!?
> 
> The comments said these ran true to normal sizes so I ordered the medium and it fits perfect.


I got the bigger size for the length only. I can tie the waist band tight.

I will say the Baleaf brand is more waterproof than another cheap pant I purchased off Amazon.

Besides the odd sizing the Baleaf pant is perfect. I have used them in pouring rain and 7 hours of -20F riding (had some polar fleece type long underwear under them).
I probably wear a pair for 600+ rides before the crotch area deteriorates.

Maybe I am missing something with more expensive pants but I don't know what it would be.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

SkyAboveDirtBelow said:


> LOL. An Amazon seller with a "brand" named TSLA! Looks like they missed the chance to name the pants the Model 3.


Ha ha. I hear their stock is going through the roof.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 11, 2019)

Cold is relative. In the NJ/PA area I can ride with Smart wool leggings or long songs and shorts down into the 25F range. If I wanted to ride in weather colder then that I would grab some pants. I would roast in pants from 30 and up.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mick-e said:


> This like most components right now is the problem.
> Even this very website has posted some reviews about pants, and Pinkbike had a long comparison.
> But nothing is available unless you are a Mini-Me, or Andre the Giant.
> Why does anyone bother advertising, or reviewing when you can't get any product.
> ...


It's tough, the two pairs I bought this year I bought both online (lbs only had big sizes left) and only after checking frequently. Ended up with a pair of dakine trillium pants from dakine website in the summer, then I just recently ended up with an amazon credit and after searching over and over (and sifting through cheap brands I've never heard of) the O'Neal legacy pant showed available in my size. Both didn't last long! I only just got the o'neal pants but I think I like them so far.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I don't have any riding pants but I do use some old bdu's if it's in the 20's to keep me warm anything above 30F and they get hot. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

If you don't need real winter riding pants, but you want to cut the wind chil down without having to wear tights, the Endura Singletrack II pants are pretty sweet.

Stretch fabric in all the right places, seem pretty durable, very breathable, long zippered vents on both legs, room for knee pads. but no ankle zippers so they won't come off without removing shoes.

I could see wearing these three seasons.

These are not DH pants, no that durable.

$129, well worth it.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

I did appreciate having pants this morning when it was 27*F. 

Also the trails are great when the ground is frozen. As soon as it started to thaw it was atrocious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

ronhextall said:


> I probably wear a pair for 600+ rides before the crotch area deteriorates.
> 
> Maybe I am missing something with more expensive pants but I don't know what it would be.


Yeah, I don't either. 
These appear to have decent quality construction and in the 10 or so rides I've had with them I haven't seen anything to lead me to believe they won't hold up well.

That's good to hear about the longevity you have experienced.

I can even wear a light pair of knee pads under them without restricting movement.

They are definitely too warm for temps above 25F though. Looking forward to testing them in single digits and sub zero temps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Update on the Endura Single Track II:

I rode them a few times this weekend, first ride was an hour in light snow and temps in the mid twenties, worked really well for keeping me dry and warm with moderate aerobic exercise. The second ride I used them for a ten miles downhill track, dry with temps in the upper twenties to low thirties.

I sweat a lot so I like to ride clothes that breathe well, the Endura definitely breathe, at the same time they did a fair job of blocking wind on the downhill.

They do fit long, roomier than typical athletic fit, I'm 6', 33" inseam, 35" waist, muscular legs, the fit is quite good, room for a liner and knee/shin pads, I have an extra 1" of length that could be taken up.

Nice choice for folks with long legs.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

I've been looking for pants that would be comfortable from the mid-30s up to the mid-50s or even 60 degrees. Something to keep the poison oak at bay and keep me a little cleaner/drier without overheating. The Fox Flexair seemed like the ideal choice for my area but it's out of stock everywhere and doesn't even show up on Fox's website anymore. My LBS says they don't know when they'll be able to get Demo Pros from Specialized. Endura, Giro seem to be out of stock everywhere as well. I have email alerts set for the NF DP3 in medium, all three colors. TLD Skyline pants are supposed to be available soon.


----------



## bdreynolds7 (Dec 13, 2019)

I had TLD Sprint pants for a while and they breathed well enough that it felt like I was wearing shorts haha


----------

